# Netbook style networking - how?

## molot

So I need to configure friend's Eee netbook.

I'm guite experienced at connfiguring "static" networks - like the cable is there on boot, or there is one wifi that just connects two machines cause there was no need / possibility for cable. I have no idea about "dynamic" networking.

What I need is actually windows-like network - notify when cable gets unplugged, dhcp when it's plugged, avaliable networks detection for wifi, GUI for entering user/pass/encryption mode, remembering wifi configurations - all that things we find normal on windows. Could you guide me?

----------

## eccerr0r

On my Gentoo netbook (eee) and laptop (inspiron), I have Gnome installed.  With it, there's a tool called net-misc/networkmanager that seems to do what you need - it keeps track of wifi profiles and you can use the GUI (gnome-extra/nm-applet) to select between interfaces, and also optionally automatically connects some interfaces when available.

----------

## molot

Thanks!

Is there any more detailed manual than http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager ?

Namely, my cable eth0 tends to stop working from time to time if this is running. It gets electrically halted - dark leds on router, as if there was no cable.

Without networkmanager it works OK (the "static" way of course).

----------

